# Помогите оценить аккордеон Settimio Soprani



## astronavigator (14 Июн 2016)

Добрый день, планирую продать инструмент, просьба помочь в  оценке. Достался по наследству  аккордеон Settimio Soprani, точный год выпуска не известен.На инструменте раньше играли, в последнее время долго не использовался.


----------



## любитель (6 Авг 2016)

Хм... ну... старый аккордеон. , лет 30 не меньше... Высохший воск на планках, ( значит хрупкий и нетерпимый к мало мальски  игре на форте. ) Вследствие неизвестного хранения ( влажность сквозняки, отсутсвие игры  - застоя воздуха в корпусе - возможно развитие грибка внутри корпуса и  наличия ржавчины на голосках - надо вскрывать и тщательно проверять. Вероятно имееется сифон в местах сочленения полукорпусов с мехами. Компрессия - середняя - не более. Почти наверняка залоги во многих местах отошли от голосков - значит будет бубенить звук. И... если когда то с ним лазили по пьянкам - внутри будет много пыли, паутины и "бывшего салата" - смотреть и чистить в любом случае. Ну и бессмысленно просто смотреть на инструмент - надо брать в руки и проверять по стандартной схеме - компрессия, отзыв голосков на разжим - сжим на каждом регистре, послушать розлив (как вариант расстройства - с годами он становится просто невыносим из- за корродирования голосков)...кароче- инструмент надо слушать с продирчивым вниманием... Удачи.


----------



## zet10 (6 Авг 2016)

Если Вы в Москве,привозите инструмент по адресу, Пятницкое шоссе 41.Посмотрим,проверим, поиграем и дадим точную оценку на Ваш инструмент.А оценка по фото ,это не оценка... Стоимость Вашего инструмента судя по фото может быть от "выноса до мусорного бака ", до 100 тысяч рублей.


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Авг 2016)

Хорошая вещь. Но была в плохих руках. Все эти проволочки, верёвочки  , дефекты покрытия... Я бы взял себе на день рождения тысяч за 20. Через пару месяцев это был бы рабочий инструмент... Кстати, ему не 30 лет, а гораздо больше.


----------

